
My resume harvested by oncontracting.com very suspecious operation - mid0
Doesn&#x27;t look like a startup or a legit business. I sent an email to info @ oncontracting and no response.<p>Quick search on google shows a bunch of pdf files in a php directory...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;webhp?#q=pdf+site:oncontracting.com<p>I seriously doubt their site is secure and can&#x27;t help but think, how easy it is to harvest data but forget about the security basics.
======
stray
Don't you think you're overreacting just a bit?

You had your resume somewhere it could be "harvested" \-- and you're alarmed
that a staffing agency found it?

Security basics?

Have you tried calling them? According to this yelp page
([http://www.yelp.com.au/biz/mountainview-tech-staffing-los-
al...](http://www.yelp.com.au/biz/mountainview-tech-staffing-los-altos)),
they're open right now.

~~~
mid0
I just re-read the headline I posted, I over did it.

I got an answer few hours later from their Twitter account saying they'll fix
it.

Security wise I noticed my pdf had a naming format first_last.pdf stored in
certain directory path under php_uploads.

Thanks for looking up the contact info I finally found the founder of the site
on Angel.co & LinkedIn.

